# Is Nintendo Doomed?



## heidi2521 (May 16, 2013)

Yes - They shouldn't enter a market that has crashed so spectacularly and stick to their successful arcade and game & watch lines.

Yes - SEGAs foothold established by the Mega Drive is too strong. Nintendo will never be able to break it. 

Yes - They cannot hope to compete with a juggernaut like Sony and all third parties have left them

Yes - Now even Microsoft has entered the fray and they have lost a large part of their market share to Sony. Not only that they are obviously focusing on kiddie gamers with Celda and have abandoned their core fanbase. 

Yes - Nobody will buy an underpowered console that cannot run most of the games the PS360 can. Wagglestick means that it will get no gaems.

Yes - It is selling worse than the Dreamcast. What do you expect?

*i46.tinypic.com/2yjrlp5.png


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

^your two "rivals" are not here,so you won't get much replies.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

^ And this thread will be better off for it. Not even facts can change the opinions of those two geniuses.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^your two "rivals" are not here,so you won't get much replies.


I think the entire point is to lure people like them in. Notice that there is no "no" in the options.


----------



## PC_freakazoid (May 17, 2013)

Far Far from it imo... they seem to be doing a decent job abroad, save the fact their indian market is very very poor...


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

^ You may have missed the point of this thread  

Check the available options.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Yes they are Doomed.They should start developing games for SONY and MS 
they should not have made that stupid tablet-thing with the resistive touch screen 
They should bow before Kaz Hirai


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes they are Doomed.They should start developing games for SONY and MS
> they should not have made that stupid tablet-thing with the resistive touch screen
> They should bow before Kaz Hirai



And if they just had to make a pseudo-tablet, then they should have allotted a slot for DS and 3DS game cards and maybe built a gameboy advance into it too


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes they are Doomed.They should start developing games for SONY and MS
> they should not have made that stupid tablet-thing with the resistive touch screen
> They should bow before Kaz Hirai



Nope. All of them should move to PC, Hideki Kamiya should be made the overlord, Miyamoto should be beheaded, Iwata should be hanged, drawn and quartered, Sakurai should be flayed alive, Anouma should be stoned to death etc.

Their souls will be judged by Steve Ballmer and they will be tortured by Mark Cerney for eternity.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

btw where is the *self-proclaimed troll* _angel_?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> btw where is the *self-proclaimed troll* _angel_?



Do you want to shoot him a PM? I certainly don't.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

How many times, these Console wars will happen here!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

Erm console vs PC?


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

^ Corrected


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

As long as there will be differences in opinion, I guess? But I hope you understood the point of this thread.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 17, 2013)

@gearbox - Look at the options. Look at my comments and compare it to my earlier ones. By now you should have a very clear idea what the point of this thread is.


----------



## vkl (May 18, 2013)

Not doomed.


----------

